# Barn find: 1974 Wheelhorse C160 Automatic



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Picked this up today. Mostly complete, just missing a couple parts. More to come.








Came with the deck & rear wheel weights. This thing is a beast. Same year as my Ariens S16H.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)




----------



## TominDallas (Aug 4, 2015)

Good find man. Looks to be complete and in fairly good shape. Not gonna take much if the internals are intact.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

After a little research, it looks like it's a 1975 model. 1-0481 is the model number. 132223 is the serial number.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

It is missing the hydraulic deck lift lever assembly. If someone out there has a spare lying around, let me know.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Pressure washed all the mud, grease, crud & rodent nests out of it today. Gave it a good soapy scrub.







Looks to have been repainted at some point & possibly a few new decals. I'm planning on doing a better paint job & replacing all the decals, which are available aftermarket.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)




----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Pulled the gas tank so I could dig out the rest of the mouse nest & replace the fuel line. Found a 3 75 stamp on the bottom. The tank was made in March of 1975.

Replaced the fuel line & added a fuel filter. There's a fuel shutoff on the tank, so I won't need to install one. found some wiring Mickey & Minnie took a liking to. Pretty sure it shorted out since there was melted wire insulation as well. Remedied the situation by crimping a couple ring terminals to a length of new red wire. it was the wire from the solenoid to the ammeter. Didn't have the larger terminal, but my neighbor did. What a guy! Still gotta find a couple bolts & nuts for the battery cable ends & figure out a couple more wires, then I'll splash some gas in it & throw a battery in it. It just might start. It only has 394 hours on the meter.

Also, ordered a couple more air filters. This tractor has the same engine as my Ariens S16H, so it takes the same air filter. So does the opposed twin Kohler I'm putting in a Craftsman GT...


----------



## TominDallas (Aug 4, 2015)

They way I understand, that wire insulation is actually a soy product. To the rats, I guess it smells like food so they eat it. It could be because they think if they chew the insulation off you can't use the tractor any more. That way it can become their permanent home.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Not the mouse that WAS living in it. As we were strapping down the tractors to transport them home, a mouse jumped out & ran past me. I instinctively stomped on it, squashing innards out its side. The lady that gave them to me freaked out. She said, "We're Buddhists, we love all things furry". I said, "He's in heaven now. Isn't that what we all want eventually?" I apologized & offered to take Mickey with me. She said, "Ok", so I threw him on the trailer, thinking he'd blow off along the way. Well, his innards were sticky enough to keep him stuck to the trailer. Made it all the way to my house. I kicked him under the fence after he eventually peeled off the trailer. True story.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Stored away for the winter. When it warms up, she's gonna get started up & running.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Sold her a couple weeks ago. Went to someone who is going to restore it. Don't have the time or energy right now.
















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G850A using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## gman51 (Mar 22, 2016)

I loved the mouse story. LOL He is in heaven now, or just under the fence.
I am surprised the deck is any good and not rusted through.


----------



## top.notch.lawn.tree0 (10 mo ago)

TecumsehBriggs said:


> Picked this up today. Mostly complete, just missing a couple parts. More to come.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## top.notch.lawn.tree0 (10 mo ago)

top.notch.lawn.tree0 said:


> View attachment 78111
> 
> View attachment 78114
> 
> ...


What mold dose this seem to be


----------

